# Strategy for Not going Insane waiting



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 8, 2009)

So, most of my apps are done, and the lingering three are just waiting for little bits and pieces. All the SOPs, Essays, Samples, Portfolios, DNA Samples, and Contracts with the Devil have been signed, stamped, and soon to be delivered.

Now, I just have to come up with some way not to go insane while waiting to hear back. Now that I've made this decision, I want this new segment of my life to begin as soon as possible. The day job has started to drag, and while I have one paying rewrite gig right now, I'm still antsy. I'd like to be writing as much as possible, but in all honesty, the process has left me temporarily creatively drained.

So I'm looking at a few months of thumb twiddling and anxiety. How are the rest of you coping? Also, out of my schools, I wonder who I'll hear from first? (Columbia, NYU, UCLA, Northwestern, Columbia Chicago, Emerson, Chapman...writing, where applicable)


----------



## WillieGreen (Dec 8, 2009)

The best way is to stay busy.  Work, writing, hobbies, etc...  If you don't have anything to do, you'll drive yourself crazy...which is pretty much what I'm doing so I'm probably not the best one to dispense advice.

You could also go with the drug-induced fugue.  Didn't work for me last year, though.  

But yeah, stay busy.


----------



## femme.focale (Dec 8, 2009)

Something that helped me survive the wait was to make plans as if I wasn't going to school in a few months.  Granted, I only applied to USC for the Spring, and if I didn't get in, I wasn't going anywhere.  It was important for me to feel as though, no matter what, I had something amazing waiting for me on the other side.  So stay busy!  Look forward to something OTHER than letters in the mail.  And then when they come, it'll be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 8, 2009)

I found that I couldn't concentrate on actually writing anything last year, so I outlined and I cooked a lot and I brewed beer and I watched a lot of movies.  Indulge a hobby or start a new one if you find yourself unable to focus on writing...  and brewing beer makes you a pretty popular writer once you do get into a program.


----------



## spike87 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's been tough already, sure to get tougher come February into March. I've been continuing to write. I mean, I wrote before this process began and I'll continue to write regardless of what happens.


----------



## BKFishmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

I plan on taking advantage of this time to catch up on lots of TV shows that I'm behind on. My goal is to be a writer for television, so I really want to be well-versed on all the major shows. And I figure if I do actually get into one of the programs then I'll suddenly have much less time to watch them and I'll just fall more behind so I really want to take advantage of what (hopefully) will be the last huge block of free time that I have for a couple of years.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's a GREAT suggestion, one that I'm working on, since I didn't get in for spring and am waiting on Fall.  On one of the USC threads, there is a recommended viewing list from the screenwriting program.  I printed it and added almost everything to my netflix.  It's really exposed me to some stuff I never would have watched.  If you need the list, I can get it to you.  It has movies and TV on it.  It's long, and comprehensive to all genres.  You might not want to watch some of it, like Gilmore Girls, if you're a guy, but it's on there for the fantastic writing.  There's also plenty of obscure foreign films, which most people hate, but I find that they fit right into conversations where I want people to know my taste in film is superior to theirs!  hahahahaha


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 10, 2009)

There's a list like that for Chapman, too.  It'll change by next fall, and odds are you've seen some of them, but here it is.

”¢ RULES OF THE GAME, Jean Renoir, 1939
”¢ CITIZEN KANE, Orson Welles, 1941
”¢ CASABLANCA, Michael Curtiz, 1943
”¢ DOUBLE INDEMNITY, Billy Wilder, 1944
”¢ ROME, OPEN CITY, Roberto Rossellini, 1945
”¢ BICYCLE THIEF, Vittorio De Sica, 1948
”¢ TOKYO STORY, Yasujio Ozu, 1953
”¢ ON THE WATERFRONT, Elia Kazan, 1954
”¢ THE SEARCHERS, John Ford, 1956
”¢ THE SEVENTH SEAL, Ingmar Bergman, 1957
”¢ WILD STRAWBERRIES, Ingmar Bergman, 1957
”¢ ASHES AND DIAMONDS, Andrzej Wajda, 1958
”¢ HIROSHIMA, MON AMOUR, Alain Resnais, 1959
”¢ PICKPOCKET, Robert Bresson, 1959
”¢ JULES AND JIM, FranÃ§ois Truffaut, 1962
”¢ 8Â½ , Federico Fellini, 1963
”¢ BLOW UP, Michelangelo Antonioni, 1966
”¢ THE BATTLE OF ALGIERS, Gillo Pontecorvo, 1966
”¢ BONNIE AND CLYDE, Arthur Penn, 1967
”¢ MCCABE & MRS. MILLER, Robert Altman, 1971
”¢ BADLANDS, Terrence Malick, 1973
”¢ MIRROR, Andrei Tarkovsky, 1974
”¢ THE CURSE (XALA), Ousmane Sembene, 1974
”¢ CHINATOWN, Roman Polanski, 1974
”¢ RAGING BULL, Martin Scorsese, 1978
”¢ ROGER AND ME, Michael Moore, 1989
”¢ BLUE, Krzysztog Kieslowski, 1993
”¢ IN THE MOOD FOR LOVE, Wong Kar-Wai, 2000
”¢ IN THE BEDROOM, Todd Field, 2003
”¢ THE WRESTLER, Darren Aronofsky, 2008


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a good list, but it's hella short!  Oh, and The Wrestler?  LOVED it, but I think it was Aronofsky's weakest and most narrative and I love him as a director because he isn't like all the other lame ass directors that need a linear storyline to make a film work.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey there psufilmgirl, some of us dream of writing strong linear films! 

To fill the time, I've started writing for my friend's sketch comedy troupe. It's great fun to be in a meeting with a bunch of comedians:

Comic 1: "Hey, what if a guy faked an accent to get his buddy's girlfriend. You know, write that."

Me: "Um, that's not really a sketch, or funny."

Comic 2: "No, I see it. Like, a French accent. Make that funny."

Me: "Yeah, not getting it."

Comic 1: "Make it funny, you're a writer."

Me: "You know I hate you both, right?"

Anyway, ambiguous meetings aside, these guys really are funny. I'll let you know when the new site goes live.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

IP-I'm sure you'll write GREAT linear films.  Unfortunately, I've been burned many times.  I also LOVE the RomCom which is probably the most commonly written linear film plot.  You'd be hard pressed to find a "chick flick" that I don't love/own, but I'll occupy some of your time by letting you try


----------



## robot_m (Dec 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> There's a list like that for Chapman, too.  It'll change by next fall, and odds are you've seen some of them, but here it is.
> 
> ”¢ RULES OF THE GAME, Jean Renoir, 1939
> ...



I love lists like this. When I lived in San Francisco I worked at an independently owned video rental store. Since I had no money, no cable, and few friends, I would find lists from film programs and watch two movies a day. It was at least three, and possibly four kinds of fun.

I wish I would have found this list on Tuesday, as I was snowed in at my apartment from Tuesday to Thursday. Though actually I've already seen all but 5 of these (and embarrassingly, I've never even heard of The Curse(XALA) before).

PSU- post that list in this thread, I somehow missed it in the other one.


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 11, 2009)

also, you could read some of the scripts trying to get oscar consideration this year.  Free.  http://www.mcnblogs.com/mcindi...nineteen_screen.html


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 14, 2009)

PSU- I too love the RomCom, but IMO everything is a weak reflection of When Harry Met Sally.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

IP-I agree, except my fav RomCom is While you Were Sleeping.  I have a thing for Sandra Bullock, she's just super cool and I'd love to have a margarita and go shopping with her!  hahaha.

I'm weird, I know it.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 14, 2009)

PSU- just noticed your earlier comment about Gilmore Girls...I love that show! Especially the first 4 seasons! I keep telling all my guy friends to watch it, but I'm pretty sure none have. In fact, I just started re-watching the entire series again.

Also, PM that viewing list, I've been looking for it in every thread, but I can't find it!


----------



## BKFishmaster (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, if someone has a link to that list would you mind posting it up here? I've been digging around for it, too, with no luck.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 14, 2009)

Robot and BK-I PMed it to each of you.  We should discuss anything we watch and find interesting!!!

Robot-you're only the second guy that I've known to admit they love GG.  Both you and the other guy were involved with film school.  I think it takes the appreciation of great writing to love that show.  And I love all the seasons.  While I'm into the Dean seasons, I really love Logan, cause he's a bad boy, but adorable.  I don't know.  He's a cutie!

Hahahahaha.


----------



## MJS11 (Dec 15, 2009)

psu - could you PM me the list too? Thanks! 
Totally agree about Logan, btw. LOVE the umbrella scene.


----------



## robot_m (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the college years, but it just doesn't seem to have the same magic as when the Lorelais were under the same roof.

I really liked the Jess arc. I was disappointed that the spin off of him in California never took hold. But personality-wise, I have more in common with him than almost any character on the show.

The Life and Death Brigade was an interesting idea, though. Seemed to be based off of the exploits of George Plimpton, whom I aspire to be.

Also, it took my like 10 attempts to get through the 7th season. Once they kicked off the Sherman-Palladinos, the show wasn't the same. There was an interesting article in the New York Times about how it was like a ghost of its former self...like an old friend who still looks and talks the same, but just seems different.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 8, 2009)

So, most of my apps are done, and the lingering three are just waiting for little bits and pieces. All the SOPs, Essays, Samples, Portfolios, DNA Samples, and Contracts with the Devil have been signed, stamped, and soon to be delivered.

Now, I just have to come up with some way not to go insane while waiting to hear back. Now that I've made this decision, I want this new segment of my life to begin as soon as possible. The day job has started to drag, and while I have one paying rewrite gig right now, I'm still antsy. I'd like to be writing as much as possible, but in all honesty, the process has left me temporarily creatively drained.

So I'm looking at a few months of thumb twiddling and anxiety. How are the rest of you coping? Also, out of my schools, I wonder who I'll hear from first? (Columbia, NYU, UCLA, Northwestern, Columbia Chicago, Emerson, Chapman...writing, where applicable)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, I agree there was definitely a different vibe to the seventh and final season.  Less zing than the previous seasons.

I loved the Jess arc, and he was cool cause he was a bad boy, but could relate to Rory through books.  Dean was just a pretty face.  Logan seemed to combine the two.  That's why I liked him.  But I'm still upset about how that ended!  Plus, I think I would have watched those characters forever.  They were just all great.  Everyone in Stars Hollow, Richard and Emily, Christoper.  If I ever have a daughter, I'd love to use the name Laurelai.  And that's how I'd spell it too!  Not sure if that's how they did, but I likes it!

MSJ-HAPPY CHRISMAKKUH!!!  (that means I PMed you the list!)

Anyone get that pop culture reference!

I've got 3 weeks to polish my personal statement for USC!  WOOOHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## brendonb (Dec 15, 2009)

My best advice for keeping your mind off this sort of thing is to busy yourself with other stuff.

I'm working on various exercises over the next few months, one of which is challenging myself to write this feature screenplay I've been batting around in my head for a while. 

It's this really square young adult girl-and-her-dog-in-the-wilderness adventure story in the vein of Where the Red Fern Grows and Hatchet. Hope to have a draft done by February 1.


----------



## Jay Drose (Dec 16, 2009)

If you're sitting around and waiting as if your life depended on getting accepted, I worry about your maturity level as an artist. Graduate school will not guarantee you anything. Give yourself options. Make decisions. Sitting around and waiting sounds like a bad plan with too high of a risk to go with it. Assume you won't get in anywhere. What will you do then? Stop writing all together? I doubt you want to do that either. Keep working. Prepare yourself and leave  as many options as possible. In the end, these kind of things sound desperate. Sure, getting into school would be a great opportunity but wasting months waiting around sounds worse.


----------



## MJS11 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the list, psu!


----------



## brendonb (Dec 18, 2009)

I certainly understand Jay's concern about the enthusiasm expressed in this thread, but I don't think there's necessarily a correlation between emotional and artistic maturity.

Personally, I'm not assuming anything about what I'll be doing a year from now - a very good friend of mine was rejected from graduate english programs last year despite having a 3.85 GPA from an Ivy League school. A tremendous amount of it comes down to luck, and though I've got high hopes about my application, I know there's no guarantees of anything, and that once you finish your applications, you should just continue on with life as though you hadn't done them in the first place. And so and so forth 

That said, I don't think there's any harm in a bit of speculation/navelgazing about the future. Which is why I think using the time between now and April (or September) to work on projects is a good one. Make some shorts, write a script, crew on local independent productions. Do what you can to educate yourself until your formal education begins.


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 19, 2009)

plus, it's understandable to experience a certain lack of focus while you wait to hear the decisions.  Certainly you shouldn't put all your eggs in one basket and it would be grand to keep working and writing while you wait, but I don't think anyone should be beating themselves (or anyone else) up if they find themselves having a hard time focusing on writing while their mfa hangs in the balance.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Jay-I don't think this is the issue at all.  I cannot speak for anyone else, but I'm just really excited to go back to school and learn.  I'm constantly writing, as I think most people who apply to grad school, especially film school are.

This is pretty much a forum with many many creative minds, and we are all just very excited at the idea of getting together with each other and creating.  In my opinion, you're pretty off base with your assumptions.  But, hey you know what they say about opinions, right?  hahaha

So, in keeping with the list, I've been watching The Wire.  My netflix movies have been sitting around forever, as I'm on season 3 out of 5.  I've also been doing so many holiday things and just having fun in general, so my movie watching has been on the back burner.  Ugh.

I did see Bad Lieutenant.  It was hilariously awesome.


----------



## Sahirr (Jan 18, 2010)

this forum always sinks into a lul during the Jan-March period... the wait taking a toll huh?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 1, 2010)

Just bumping this topic back up.

I finished my feature rewrite gig, my day job is consuming my soul, and I've bitten all of my fingernails to the nub.

Why?

Because somewhere out there multiple groups of professionals in my chosen field are pouring over every detail of my life to date and judging me!

Argh...(Charlie Brown faint)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't thought about it all that much!  I know I can't do anything about it now, and that's okay with me.  If I didn't what's good enough to get in, then I'll try try again!

The only thing on my mind is the timeline.  I know letters started going out at the begining of march last year, and people got calls in february.  I'm wondering if that's going to be the same.

I just don't feel like calling and bothering the office, cause I know they're busy.


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello all,

I found this site pretty useful but I forgot all about it -- that is until the last week.
I was finally able to articulate what that uneasy feeling was in my stomach (if only to myself).

My work with my writing partner has been suffering, my own progress on my feature, and those weekend long benders have become more common.
I can't wait to kiss this town goodbye -- or at least know if I should wait until next August to do so.

I have an excellent resume, an excellent undergrad record, and I was very pleased with my applications -- but I'm still terrified.
So much uncertainty is not good for an artist.


Just thought I'd share in case any of you are in a similar boat.

-Jon


----------



## JacksonFilms (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel like I am in the same slump as everyone else.  Fall 2009 was filled with school research, on-line applications, putting final touches on the reel and squeezing recommendations out of friends.  I did my visits, looked around at apartments and houses, found a few wi-fi spots and bought the t-shirts.  And now, I wait.

While I am waiting, I continue to work full-time and sock away as much money as possible.  It seems to be the driving factor to get up every morning and go to a workplace that I am going to walk away from in a few months.  I am also spending a little more time at the gym, trying to avoid the repeat of the 'freshman 15' the last time around.  And I've been watching a bunch of indies and docs through iTunes and YouTube.  THE MOON, WHIP IT, 500 DAYS OF SUMMER, AMERICAN MOVIE, THE COVE and THE CRUISE.

I can't start packing, make my moving plans, sign a new lease or get new plates for my car.  I've don't my pros/cons list between the two schools I applied for, but can't make a decision.  I just wait.

I'm enjoying this group and am eager to hear more waiting stories.  Maybe I'll get inspired.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 18, 2010)

As schools are beginning to invite people for interviews, and my email stays hauntingly quiet, my hopes are dwindling. I can't relax and I'm checking my email manically.

I'm starting to think this isn't going to be my year.


----------



## dfp7882 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like to ask the magic eight ball if I'm going to get in anywhere. 

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~ssa...gi-bin/eightball.cgi

Maybe magic eight ball is just trying to pacify me, but it usually tells me my chances are good.


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 18, 2010)

My Strategy for Not Losing It (in no particular order)

Start Working on Plan B options in case school does not work out this time around:
1. Contacting people in my network who I have worked with as a PA, letting them know I'm graduating soon in hopes that they know of some job openings

2. Making new contacts. I want to live in New York, so I'm contacting production companies about informational meetings and job openings. 

3. Writing. Working on my next short is a good way to keep myself occupied and force myself to get better and work harder. Should go into production in April

4. Reminding myself that I have one definite interview lined up and four more schools to hear from. Got rejected from one, but that's because I didn't take the required GRE, so I try not to look at it as a reflection of things to come. A little less pressure.


WHAT NOT TO DO
DONT Sit around biting your nails and waiting for bad news. You are a filmmaker, so you should be making films regardless of whether you get accepted or not. I had a moment yesterday where the idea of not getting into a school caught up with me. What did I do? Dropped everything and went to the theater to watch a movie by myself. Made me feel better and also motivated me. Stay positive people!!!!


----------



## stara (Feb 18, 2010)

lovely.
My kind of thread.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 19, 2010)

Messing with people on "Yahoo Answers" Damn there are alot of idiots out there! =)


----------



## pleiades (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't help checking these boards every morning to see who else has been asked to interview and fretting about my fate and lot in life.  Booo. I used to be so good at distracting myself.


----------



## MJS11 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heh, the magic 8 ball told me "absolutely!" to the question of whether I would get in. I feel like I should print screen it and email it to admissions.


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Julian, all points well said!


----------

